# Building a Temporary Arena?



## TurnNBurnQueen (Jun 15, 2014)

​I'm looking to build a home arena behind my house this summer. The only issue is, I plan to use it as often as possible, but only for the next 2-4 years, depending on what I decide to do. I recently graduated from high school and plan on being here for the next 2-3 years attending community college. In that time, I'd like a place to work with my two horses. However, I want to build something that my parents are able to get rid of once I move out and take my horses with me. 
​I realize that safety is always the number one factor in constructing a riding arena, and I don't plan on cutting corners in that area. I don't want a huge arena, just enough for two horses. I don't know much about building an arena, so I'm not familiar with dimensions or sizes. I'd like to possibly save some time and money in some form, since it won't be a permanent fixture. The property is on a very slight slant, so I realize there will be a little leveling to do, although perhaps there might be a better way to do this? 
​All help would be greatly appreciated. If you have any tips that you have tried yourself in building your own arena, or tips that you know of, I would be extremely grateful if you could share them with me. Thank you!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Heavy duty panels can be used for pens for a horse and for arenas and can be taken down and put up easily.


----------



## TurnNBurnQueen (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you! What sort of panels would work best?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

At my old barn, our arena was built out of panels like this:
Shop Tarter 16-ft Steel-Painted Farm Panel at Lowes.com


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never owned a horse property. However about 10 years ago I bought a used 80' round pen, it had been used as an arena 100' x 60' for the seller's daughter who just went off to college and they no longer needed it. I immediately bought an extra gate from TSC.

I've held on to it through thick and thin, moved it to 4 different places, and in many different configurations.

* 2 separate pens, 50' and 30' 
* 1 large oval, 100' x 60'
* 1 large gourd shape, using 1 panel and the extra gate to separate a smaller section. This was very nice for using the small section to hold a horse or 2 while working one in the large section.
* 1 80' round in a field for turn-out of horses that didn't get along with others.
* Many others
* 1 place wouldn't let me put it up so it was stacked against the barn.









Currently for the first time it has a sand base and I am ecstatic about it.









I swore I would never break it up, as in having part of it in another location, but I have. My son moved to a house with a broken down chain link fence and needed a place to keep his dogs, so I let him use 5 panels and the TSC gate. 

















So it is now a 55-60' sand based pen for me, and a 20-25' Dog Corral.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, if you want something easy to move and reconfigure, corral panels are the way to go. They are not cheap, though, so be prepared. We always look to pick up used ones when we find farms that are no longer active ranches.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Is it a riding area? Or do you want a round yard type thing to free lunge in?

If it's just a riding area I'd just get markers out a mark out an area for your use, I'm primarily an English rider so if I was to mark out an area I'd do it in the size if a dressage arena, 60 by 40m


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It really depends on what kind of riding your doing as to what materials you can get by with, size and footing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurnQueen (Jun 15, 2014)

I mostly just need a riding area to do groundwork and flatwork. We aren't jumping at this time or anything like that.


----------

